# First time Dad- my TT as the family car



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds simple enough.... or does it?

I'd be interested to see how other's have got on with it if they are in the same situation?

The baby [smiley=baby.gif] isn't due for another 11 weeks and being the first one, I'm relying on a degree of ignorance that's facilitated by my total naivety to get me through. So yesterday, we had the enjoyable job of seeing the sales assistant's reaction to being asked to put a base and child seat in the back. Good news is- it's fits... bad news is- my other half will have to get used to licking the windscreen.

What did surprise me though was the pram. I always took it that the boot was rather spacious, however that is going to be more difficult that it looks to fit in!

I suppose over the coming weeks you will see how I get on with the denial that this may not be the best car for the task, and then in the coming months you will see whether I can pull it off.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Have you seen the rear seats?!


----------



## Coxybadman (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 4 year old and he wouldn't fit in the back, from my experience 4 doors is a must when putting babies in and out of cars.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Spacious aren't they 

Three of us drove down to the South of France in December, so if you're clever they do work.

For a rear facing child seat though, time will tell!


----------



## J909 (Oct 13, 2012)

Baby in front seat, wifey in back = sorted


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It won't work. Trade it in for a s3 sportback


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Pram will be the problem.

Shallow, not so wide boot goes against it.

In any event, all the best with the rest of the soon to be arrival.


----------



## danda (Mar 10, 2011)

It works fine with the right child seat.
On our 2nd britax that fits in the back or front.
Our daughter now 4 and tall, has plenty of head and leg room in the back and the wife can travel in the front seat no problem - no need to be a midget. Raising the front seat seat help as then knees arent around ears !!
Having looked at child seats, the key is getting one that is approved for a TT by the seat manufacturer and that importantly has a short base length.
If your ordering new TT, spec Isofix in the front as well.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm also a first time dad. I have a roadster so that's the end of that then. I just use it when I go out on my own. Luckily I also have a 5 series and even this seems small once you have the pram and all the baby accesories loaded up.

To be honest you may get away with it for a year but then you will need a bigger car. I expect you will be under the most pressure from the other half who will insist you buy a sensible car.

Apart from adoption there is no solution other than this to your dilemma. However once your baby is born you will feel differently about giving up the TT.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Luckily the other half is as adamant as I am about trying to keep the car, so we will need to see how it goes.

Agree that it's actually the boot that appears to be the main issue- the pram fits in, but then where does the rest of the stuff go? No idea...

I am hoping that we can get through the first 6 months like this, and either get it in a front facing seat (seems to be more space) and/or get a second car.



SuperRS said:


> It won't work. Trade it in for a s3 sportback


I wouldn't argue with that to be fair, I would quite like to hold on until I'm able to afford an RS3...



danda said:


> It works fine with the right child seat.
> On our 2nd britax that fits in the back or front.
> Our daughter now 4 and tall, has plenty of head and leg room in the back and the wife can travel in the front seat no problem - no need to be a midget. Raising the front seat seat help as then knees arent around ears !!


We've gone for the Maxi Cosi Pebble and it fits in- the only difficult part is getting it in through the door.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Really?! My daughter was born 5 months ago and my Roadster was going no where  !

Had to buy a Legacy Tourer too though as even the wife's Mk6 Golf doesn't seem big enough when going away for a weekend etc!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the biggest issue is that it will be a PITA getting your newborn settled in every time you get in and out the car due to poor access. Also in regards to adults in the back there is a height restriction, I think Audi stipulate 4"8 max height it's in the manual anyway.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Today we went to a hotel, and the drive was 380km.

The first 100 km my 16 week old son were placed in the children seat in the back seat (facing back seat), and my wife in thefront passenger seat.

Afte two stops for breaks we switched it over (huge job to take the child seat out every time for feeding etc), so we put the baby in the front (I have isofix both in the front and back), and my wife in the back seat.

We had no problems. And the drive took us about 6.5 hours (mountain road).

Pics some of what we had in the car. My wife is ironing my shirts and two of her dresses now, so they are not included in the pictures.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe time for an A5!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I picked up my TT a week after my daughter was born (first child). Wife does have a sensible car so it gets used as a family car but not essential

We found the issue with putting the rear facing seat in the back was getting it in and out with daughter in the seat. Was actually easier to leave the seat in and have one of you sat in the rear passing the child in to then be put in the seat. The issue with that is still the front passenger seat has to be way too far forward for anything other than really short drives. Not ideal!

We found the boot ok for our pram, a britax 3 wheel thing and I got this in the boot with wheels off along with golf clubs!

Daughter is now 14 months and we are in a front facing car seat. It's a britax and could get the name but works well in the rear (except for one point - see below) with plenty of space in the front. We now have a mclaren stroller which fits in the boot really well with all sorts of other stuff.

The difficulty we have found is that the rear seats and subsequently the child seat is very upright. Fine for as she is getting older but we I first put her in it if you even lightly touched the brake her head would roll forward. It just didn't work till she was older. In contrast, the seat in my wife's car whilst forward facing can be tilted so daughter is much more lead down and looks so much more comfortable. This seat, however, takes up a bit too much space in the back.

Best option there is to try a few but try to find one that isn't too upright and you may struggle to get child into a forward facing seat in a TT before 11-12 months.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies (and the pictures). After reading them better half puts it as... "it's do-able, just not enjoyable".

Luckily she is as committed to keep the car as I am!


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Snappy79 said:


> Today we went to a hotel, and the drive was 380km.
> 
> The first 100 km my 16 week old son were placed in the children seat in the back seat (facing back seat), and my wife in thefront passenger seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

BarrieB said:


> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> > Today we went to a hotel, and the drive was 380km.
> ...


I don't understand if you have isofix then its not a big job to remove the seat. On mine you just pull one lever to release. Also putting the isofix base in is also very easy.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

SuperRS said:


> It won't work. Trade it in for a s3 sportback


That wont work either, my Son sold his S3 because of his 2 year old daughter and bought a Q5.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Your pushchair options are quinny zapp extra or petite star zia. These are the only compact fold chairs we could find that don't take up the entire boot. We have the petite star travel system which works ok but it's not great for longer journeys as mrs has to go in the back. So you're doing alright!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

[/quote]

I don't understand if you have isofix then its not a big job to remove the seat. On mine you just pull one lever to release. Also putting the isofix base in is also very easy.[/quote]

The base used Isofix, and the seat just clicks into place in the base. By pressing one little button the seat/baby is loose.

Thats not the real problem. The problem is to get the loose seat/baby out between the front seat/roof etc.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

To resurrect this with two weeks to go until the arrival, as I got a PM from cutecub79 that I'm not allowed to reply to until I have enough posts...

Anyway. We've gone for the Maxi Cosi Pebble with a non isofix base. I'm going to give it some proper practising at the weekend to make sure, but it fits in successfully if my better half likes the taste of the windscreen.

I can imagine that for short journeys and nipping around, we will keep it with the base. If she is driving on her own while I work away then it can easily be put in the front seat with the airbag off. The if we are doing a long journey, putting it in without the base gives more room.



Gone Ape said:


> Your pushchair options are quinny zapp extra or petite star zia. These are the only compact fold chairs we could find that don't take up the entire boot. We have the petite star travel system which works ok but it's not great for longer journeys as mrs has to go in the back. So you're doing alright!


Pushchairs did seem the big issue. We have gone for a Oyster, which is smaller and cheaper! I went for a Quinny but their frames are just too big.

Next thing on the cards, wait until [smiley=baby.gif] appears and then go from there!

If I get it in successfully on the weekend, I'll stick some pictures up of the set up


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a 5 yeard old and a 2 year old. The 2 year old goes in a maxi cosi child seat in the back and the 5 year old sits in the front on a booster seat. Once they are in then it's fine and they love it.

The only problem is putting the maxi cosi in the back and making sure it is secure. It is nothing short of a nightmare. I have to stand in the back footwell and basically sweat for 5 minutes whilst I move the seat about and get the seat belt tight enough for it to be secure etc.

Wife has an A4 Avant and that is a joy to put the kids in compared to the TT. However, I am prepared to put up with the lack of space and struggles to keep the TT which I love. I think it comes down to what you want and the sacrifices you are prepared to make to keep the TT.

cheers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ours is 12 weeks now and it's going OK. Baby goes in the front and the wife in the back. There's more room for her head if we take the headrest off the front seat, it also helps with visibility as the seat has to be so far forward it completely blocks the rear quarter window otherwise. Long journeys require breaks every 30 mins for leg stretches but other than that it's fine. Plenty of room in the boot too, buggy, changing bag, travel cot, toy bag, some odds and ends and a couple of rucksacks go in easy. Couple of soft sports bags with the clothes in go in the passenger footwell and there's still the back seat next to wfiey for any extras. We don't even have a roof box yet. I keep telling people it's a practical car, they still aren't believing me.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

After a dress rehearsal it goes in the back easier with the base, but doesn't leave as much space for the front passenger.

Here's the pictures I promised and hope you like my test subject


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a much smaller seat/base for my half year old. I can post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

My fiancé is 30 weeks pregnant today ! im 24 and its my first child, lucky I didn't get an s2000 but I have also thinking an a4 could be on the horizon but now after this little read I have a bit of faith ! haha im just gonna see how I can get on with it and then if its stupid ill have to swap it  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Whens it due livlifetothemax? Good luck keeping the car seat that colour is all I will say!


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Lyons said:


> Whens it due livlifetothemax? Good luck keeping the car seat that colour is all I will say!


Thanks! It's due on the 15th, so I will soon be able to let you know if it's possible to keep


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I just let my little one drive...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK next question. Spec me a group 1+ seat for the back of a Mk 1!

Struggling to find one that has a base narrow enough to not ruin the leather. Isofix is out, for that reason (or I guess I could buy a new rear bench if sellingn happens)


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Gone Ape said:


> OK next question. Spec me a group 1+ seat for the back of a Mk 1!
> 
> Struggling to find one that has a base narrow enough to not ruin the leather. Isofix is out, for that reason (or I guess I could buy a new rear bench if sellingn happens)


Not sure about the Mk1 but the Ricaro young expert+ fits the back of the Mk2 no problem, been in 2 weeks with a seat protector and no marks yet. My little monkey loves watching me drive from there 

http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/child-sea ... t-plus.php


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

electech said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > It won't work. Trade it in for a s3 sportback
> ...


your having a giggle?

5 days camping with our 6 month old in the sportback, is he no good at Tetris?


----------



## TarquinTT (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello all, new to the forum so looking for some advice before deciding if we want to buy a TT or not;

We have a 17 month old. If we get one, it won't be for another 5 months, so she'd be nearly 2. We feel we could manage it now (and can easily get the buggy in the boot of one (mk II).

Anyway... Having looked around there seems to be mixed opinions; some say you can do it some say you can't (not without difficulty or compromise).
I've seen pictures that prove it can be done and also read this thread with interest.

So a few questions:

Do isofix fittings come as standard in the rear?
If not, can they be retrofitted (and any idea on cost how)?

I see the link to the recaro seat, looks good. Says 9 month to 4 years. I that realistic? Anyone got one? Or a 4 year old still using it? Still using it in the back of a TT to be more precise.

Thanks


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Lyons said:


> I just let my little one drive...


Wow look how much there is to chew in here...... :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

One of the guys in my local TTOC group has two children in the back of his Mk1. I don't how old they are exactly but they're more than 2. One of them walks, so only one push chair. It's certainly doable, and if you're getting tight on luggage space there is always the roof box option.

A lot of my mates tell me it's impractical, impossible and ask when I'm selling it. But I can't see any reason why the car needs to go at the moment. Guess they're just miffed to be running around in their bland euroboxes...


----------



## leethorpe (Oct 12, 2013)

I have 2 kids 4 and 6 and they love being in the back of my mk2. It isn't a regular occurrence but an occasional Sunday drive and they are comfortable with just booster seats.

We are both quite tall so the front seat tend to give no leg room for the kids, we find it easier to put them in via the boot after having taken off their muddy shoes. I gently help them over the parcel shelf and they tend to sit cross legged rather than try and manoeuvre their legs down the small gap. It certainly isn't an everyday vehicle as it would get tiring after a while but fine as a second car.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

best thread ive read in a while
I can stop looking at a4's now !


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

leethorpe said:


> I put them in via the boot


 :lol:

Brilliant, the thought had occurred to me too but I was too chicken to suggest it in caseit was just me and I had my very own penis beaker moment


----------



## TarquinTT (Oct 14, 2013)

Blanchie - is that Ricaro car seat an isofix one - does it recline?
Danda - you mentioned a Britax one; do you have any more details?

Does anyone have/use the Audi one? Its not a cheap option - so just wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

TarquinTT said:


> Blanchie - is that Ricaro car seat an isofix one - does it recline?


sorry fella a bit of satellite delay, missed the post!
Yup it does recline he's very comphy in it.

Slight confession, when I got the TT and the Recaro, I forgot one thing, kids grow, so to save selling the TT I did some shopping around for car seats that have a smaller base length, safe to say I've found a good one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cosatto-Zoomi-G ... ds=cosatto

this fits very well in a the narrow rear seats and the base is no longer that the actual seat, so he now fits fine without the passenger having to eat dash!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i Caved ! and bought this.....


----------

